# Any YAMAHA 90hp 2strokes?



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

In the southeast they are getting hard to find. Most list for $3500-$5500 depending on condition. Best of luck in your search!


----------



## Thinwaterfishing (May 14, 2019)

Great outboard. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I know where one is. Running on a Key West boat. Not tiller. The motor is going to go up for sale soon. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I know where one is. Running on a Key West boat. Not tiller. The motor is going to go up for sale soon. Let me know if you're interested.


There’s a cherry in the classifieds.


----------



## stuntdubl (Jan 23, 2020)

Quite possibly the best engine I've ever owned. Love my 90 2 stroke. 

GL with the hunt!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

You mean one like this? I sold it about 5 years ago for $2500 and I've regretted it ever since.


----------

